# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood test results (mid cycle) help?

## Nine91

Before (sorry about multiple posts. App didn't let me upload more than 1 photo at a time) looks like my gear is underdosed quite a bit? My lh is low too, but I believe my hcg is legit. Help me understand this please! 

6'0 185lbs Doing test c 500mg 1-12 weeks Did dbol 1-6 weeks Hcg 250iu 2x a week Arimidex 0.25mg eod

----------


## Nine91

Before

----------


## Nine91

After

----------


## Nine91

Afte

----------


## Nine91

And I was thinking of just cutting this cycle to 10 weeks. I obviously need to change my diet and fix my cholesterol. What do you guys think?

----------


## Nine91

Bump

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Before (sorry about multiple posts. App didn't let me upload more than 1 photo at a time) looks like my gear is underdosed quite a bit? My lh is low too, but I believe my hcg is legit. Help me understand this please! 6'0 185lbs Doing test c 500mg 1-12 weeks Did dbol 1-6 weeks Hcg 250iu 2x a week Arimidex 0.25mg eod


Your gear looks under dosed. 
Your LH and FSH are low because you are injecting test. All the hCG in the world won't give you a higher LH reading.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> And I was thinking of just cutting this cycle to 10 weeks. I obviously need to change my diet and fix my cholesterol. What do you guys think?


Your cholesterol looks fine but your triglycerides are high. I believe that is too much sugars in your diet. 

Why are you cutting your cycle short just tighten up your diet.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Your E2 looks to be a little high but I am unsure if that is a sensitive e2 test. I have never seen a range of under 200 unless it was for a woman. 

And high triglycerides can be caused by overeating, alcohol, obesity, and steroids themselves amongst other things.

----------


## Nine91

Thanks for the reply. 
I don't have the choice of E2 in Canada. My doctor showed me a chart and said my cholesterol doubled in no time. She said I should stop the steroids . But what doc wouldn't say that? Lol and I've hit a plateau it feels like, if I end the cycle at 10 weeks I can start another cycle sooner with better gear.

----------


## Nine91

I believe that the conversion of estradiol to sensitive e2 is that the sensitive e2 is about 20pmol/l less than normal estradiol.
That's just what I've read

----------


## kelkel

> I believe that the conversion of estradiol to sensitive e2 is that the sensitive e2 is about 20pmol/l less than normal estradiol.
> That's just what I've read


And that would be a guess. It can be a little or it can be a huge difference.

----------


## Nine91

I see. Would I feel high estrogen? I mean I haven't felt anything different or off. If it was a big change I'd be having symptoms I presume

----------


## kelkel

Whether you feel symptoms or not is really dependent on the individual. Some will, some won't. I've had my E2 around 200 before on a scale of 3-70 and felt nothing.

----------


## GSXRvi6

When I had this (bad AI, see attached) I had no libido issues, I grew like a weed but I was a cranky bastard and felt "off". I can tolerate reallly low estrogen and it has to get pretty damn high before I "feel" anything, way too high for comfort.

----------


## Nine91

I see. It sucks there's no way for me to get sensitive tested.

----------

